# new trade dress



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

looks like for us VA folks, we get the new trade dress. a sleeve in which the lyft place card goes into and can be taken out when not in drive mode.


----------



## UberXNinja (Jul 12, 2014)

Just got the same email in California. Seems like they're phasing out the pink 'stache.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

I want my small cuddlestache though lol

on the plus side: no one can see my U for uber in the rear back right due to window tint(factory) so itll look like im just a lyfter


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

We're proud to introduce the newest member of our family: the official Lyft emblem. You've got a brand-new one on its way to your doorstep!
*Here's how to give it a good home:*
















Clean your windshield, giving the inside lower-right corner a good scrub.








Attach the sleeve to the inside of your windshield, in that lower-right corner.








Slip the card into the sleeve pocket, with the pink logo side facing out.
If you've already got a windshield sleeve, super. Just empty it out! Remember: Make sure you're meeting state and local regulatory requirements by displaying the emblem while in driver mode.
*Get a free Cuddlestache.*
Fan of the 'stache? Don't fret. Our fuzzy friend is sticking around as a pint-sized plush for your dash. We're sewing a batch of new ones as quickly as possible - we'll let you know once yours is ready!
CONTACT US















View in Browser | Unsubscribe
548 Market St. #68514
San Francisco, CA 94104
© 2014 Lyft


----------



## TheDude (Aug 20, 2014)

Same in Houston.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

Same in Orlando


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> If you've already got a windshield sleeve, super. Just empty it out!


Super, just get rid of that nasty "U" !


----------



## Travis Kalanick (Sep 30, 2014)

Lyft stop biting my style!


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

Awwww I wated a small cuddle stache for my Halloween lyft costume  all I got so far was this shit...


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Super, just get rid of that nasty "U" !


Yeah, I thought that little jab was funny too.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

dude, my uber U is so discreetly hidden in my window, I don't ever take it down lol. ill post picutres of how I set it up and how no one does see it.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Hmm... For VA, I believe the reason Uber had us place their trade dress in the rear passenger window was because VA told them specifically that it can NOT go in the windshield area because this goes against VA law regarding obstruction of the front window view. If that is indeed the case, then Lyft might need to revisit what it's communicating to DC area drivers. I'll try to dig up where I read the bit about VA law...


----------



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver (Sep 2, 2014)

Lyft is asking us to put their logo exactly where I already have my DC inspection sticker. Makes no sense.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Just curious, because I haven't gotten anything from Lyft yet regarding this, @DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver do you happen to live in VA? I ask you because I know Lyft4uDC does and I'm wondering if they only emailed people that actually LIVE in Virginia, and I live in DC.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

this applies to VA and not DC. DC operates so far without a trade dress.


----------



## Johnny O (Jul 3, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> dude, my uber U is so discreetly hidden in my window, I don't ever take it down lol. ill post picutres of how I set it up and how no one does see it.


Show us the pics of where you placed the Trade Dress


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> this applies to VA and not DC. DC operates so far without a trade dress.


Yes, but I drive in Virginia much of the time. You of all people should know how this area works.


----------



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver (Sep 2, 2014)

NightRider said:


> Just curious, because I haven't gotten anything from Lyft yet regarding this, @DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver do you happen to live in VA? I ask you because I know Lyft4uDC does and I'm wondering if they only emailed people that actually LIVE in Virginia, and I live in DC.


I received the email and I live in DC.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver said:


> I received the email and I live in DC.


Cool, thanks for letting us know... I'm not sure why I didn't get one, perhaps because I'm still in their newbie phase having only done a few rides for them. That's still no excuse not to notify me and provide the trade dress that I'm required to display in VA. I've emailed but we've seen how long that can take..


----------



## ewxlt (Oct 8, 2014)

Not a fan of sticking any adhesive to my windshield. Gonna risk it and just throw it on the dash.


----------

